# Valley Of Fire State Park, Overton, Nv



## Kevin and Sheri

Has anyone been to Valley of Fire State Park? We are heading out there Wednesday morning for a few days. Just wondering if anyone has been there before and what are my chances of getting an electric/water site this time of year.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Kevin and Sheri

View attachment 13433


Valley of Fire was great! Probably the cleanest state park we've stayed. We arrived on Wednesday....Atlati Rock Campround (one of two loops). We were able to get a water/power site (#40). It had a wide gravel pad, covered table w/ concrete slab, bbq and fire pit. Perfect location. Campground was full by Friday night, but surprisingly quiet. Plenty of scenery and trails throughout the park. We will be back for Thanksgiving! Enjoy the pics...Kevin
View attachment 13433


----------

